# Racing Pigeon Clubs in South Central Florida



## yardie (Apr 8, 2013)

Will be retiring in a few years and am considering moving to Florida. Aside from Spring Hill, what are some areas that will allow racing pigeons, of course that are affordable. Looking at more the central area of the State. Away from the direct hurricane/tornado hits. Not looking to keep a big team, a 3/4 acre would be fine, small newer home.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

yardie said:


> Will be retiring in a few years and am considering moving to Florida. Aside from Spring Hill, what are some areas that will allow racing pigeons, of course that are affordable. Looking at more the central area of the State. Away from the direct hurricane/tornado hits. Not looking to keep a big team, a 3/4 acre would be fine, small newer home.


OCALA!!!!! We would love to have ya as a member.....


----------



## spice704 (Mar 6, 2011)

*pigeons*

naples fl 34117 its a good place for your pigeons


----------



## yardie (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes but why? I'm looking for a decent area to live that I can have my birds, dogs with no zoning problems. Why Naples?


----------



## yardie (Apr 8, 2013)

Other than racing pigeons, which fulfill my needs, what else is there? Any good social clubs, shopping, theatres, etc. I mean if I didn't have to think about me only, I'd be happy playing with the birds and dogs. But unfortunately I have a disabled wife. So I'm trying to find pros to convince her that we need to move out of this damn cold place.


----------



## spice704 (Mar 6, 2011)

yes It is a decent area, no zoning problems, in Golden Gates Estate naples fl i have my pigeons here, 8 by 20 coop


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

The Orlando club covers central fl pretty good. Polk county has a race club also. I would recommend Malabar fl with the Space Coast Racers. There you can buy acreage and raise what you want. It's right off of I95 for ease of training. 10 Races A and B for old birds and young birds. There are a part of the Florida East Coast Combine comprised of Brevard county, Indian River county, Port St Lucie county and every now and then West Palm Beach joins. I live in Melbourne and fly my birds and race out of Port Malabar which is in Palm Bay. A lot of the flyers are in Palm Bay. The SCR club has transplanted members from New York, New Jersy, Miami and China. We are a growing club with strong competition. We also have a lot of friend in the GHC. One of members moved to Spring Hill and his brother is still in our club. It takes me 8 minutes to get to the beach, 1 hour and 15 min to go to Disney and 2 hours and 30 min to get to Spring Hill. If you would like some one to talk to you can call our club and combine race secretary Steve Martin at 321-952-2256. He flew in Brooklyn for years then moved to Jersy to fly the CJC. Tell him Erik Miller gave you his number.


----------



## yardie (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you guys for the many suggestions. I definitely will check out some of those areas suggested. I do have family in Orlando, but not sure if they are going to stay there permanently or move back to Toronto Canada.

This is just a feasibility study at the moment. I like to plan ahead. Oh, sorry for the late reply to the many good suggestions, I had to wrap up my input to the forum because I needed to head home from work...and it's started to snow. And it's still snowing, mainly ice!

Thanks Erik for the contact. I definitely will give him a call.


----------

